# [solved][my fault]Illegal option -- e



## sewulba (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello Community.

I use my FreeBSD as a Jumpserver and Remotelogging.
Now I got on boot 2 times the following message:


```
mount: illegal option -- e
usage: mount [-adf.......
...
```

I got no ideas anymore of how to fix it.
The System runs fine til now. No issue of that illegal mount... ?

How can I fix it?

I use FreeBSD FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  amd64.
I updated it in the past from 11.2 to 12.0. Maybe that helps.
All mounts seems to be fine:

```
df -hT
Filesystem          Type       Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default  zfs        241G    7,8G    234G     3%    /
devfs               devfs      1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
procfs              procfs     4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /proc
fdescfs             fdescfs    1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev/fd
zroot/tmp           zfs        234G    456K    234G     0%    /tmp
zroot/usr/home      zfs        234G     11M    234G     0%    /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports     zfs        235G    1,6G    234G     1%    /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src       zfs        234G    689M    234G     0%    /usr/src
zroot/var/audit     zfs        234G    1,5M    234G     0%    /var/audit
zroot/var/crash     zfs        234G     88K    234G     0%    /var/crash
zroot/var/log       zfs        234G    371M    234G     0%    /var/log
zroot/var/mail      zfs        234G    452K    234G     0%    /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp       zfs        234G     15M    234G     0%    /var/tmp
zroot               zfs        234G     88K    234G     0%    /zroot
map /etc/auto.nfs   autofs       0B      0B      0B   100%    /nfs
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 16, 2019)

Where and when does the message show up? Probably on the console.
Can you check your /etc/fstab for any such options? And your startup scripts like /etc/rc.local? Did you modify any of the other rc files?


----------



## sewulba (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for your help.

I only got the message shown up on boot in the console-screen.

For me my fstab seems to be fine. No -e!

```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/da0p2              none            swap            sw              0       0
proc                    /proc           procfs          rw,auto         0       0
fdesc                   /dev/fd         fdescfs         rw              0       0
```

I don't got a rc.local, only a rc.conf. But I don't fine something suspect in it. See it here:

```
hostname="FreeBSD"
keymap="de"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
auditd_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
fail2ban_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
apache24_enable="YES"
usermin_enable="YES"
webmin_enable="YES"
dovecot_enable="YES"
autofs_enable="YES"
nrpe3_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
cron_enable="YES"
#influxd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_vtnet0_name="em0"

# snmp start on boot up
snmpd_enable="YES"
snmpd_flags="-a"
snmpd_conffile="/etc/snmpd.conf"
snmptrapd_enable="YES"
snmptrapd_flags="-a -p /var/run/snmptrapd.pid"
NET_SNMP_SYS_CONTACT="zi@FreeBSD.org"
NET_SNMP_SYS_LOCATION="USA"
DEFAULT_SNMP_VERSION=3
NET_SNMP_MIB_MODULES="host smux mibII/mta_sendmail ucd-snmp/diskio"
NET_SNMP_LOGFILE=/var/log/snmpd.log
NET_SNMP_PERSISTENTDIR=/var/net-snmp

# allscreens_flags="MODE_279"
lookup_domain_enable="YES"
#sendmail_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 18, 2019)

How about your NFS autofs. Is auto_master setup correctly?





						autofs
					






					www.freebsd.org
				








						auto_master
					






					www.freebsd.org
				











						Solved - autofs for NFS mounts - looking for help and example configurations
					

Hi, I just had a look at the new automounter autofs that is now in FreeBSD 10.2 and am trying to find out the best way to set it up to mount NFS shares locally upon access.  At present I have in /etc/fstab something along the lines of 172.1.1.1:/share /mnt nfs ro,noauto with the noauto option...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## unitrunker (Nov 18, 2019)

Any custom devd rules?


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 18, 2019)

Anything in /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## sewulba (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello.

This is my loader.conf:

```
cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
vfs.zfs.min_auto_ashift=12
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
vfs.zfs.min_auto_ashift=12
zfs_load="YES"
kern.maxfiles="25000"
virtio_load="YES"
virtio_pci_load="YES"
virtio_blk_load="YES"
if_vtnet_load="YES"
autofs_load="YES"
boot_mute="YES"
consolse="nullconsole"
vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0
```

I don't see any mistake.

I don't got custom UDEV-Rules.

And I also don't see any mistake in Autofs-Configuration.

```
cat /etc/auto_master
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.0/usr.sbin/autofs/auto_master 337749 2018-08-14 13:52:08Z trasz $
#
# Automounter master map, see auto_master(5) for details.
#
/nfs            /etc/auto.nfs
#/net           -hosts          -nobrowse,nosuid,intr
# When using the -media special map, make sure to edit devd.conf(5)
# to move the call to "automount -c" out of the comments section.
#/media         -media          -nosuid,noatime,autoro
#/-             -noauto
```


```
cat /etc/auto.nfs
xu3-ruedi       -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.5:/home/ruedi
xu3-smb1        -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.5:/smb1
xu3-smb2        -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.5:/smb2
xu3-smb3        -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.5:/smb3

rbmc-ruedi      -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.6:/home/ruedi
rbmc-backup1    -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.6:/backup1
rbmc-backup2    -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.6:/backup2
rbmc-backup3    -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.6:/backup3
rbmc-backup4    -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.6:/backup4
```

I am still in despair. :-(

Greets Sewulba


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2019)

Try setting `rc_info="YES"` in rc.conf and boot the machine. Hopefully that will provide some extra information what it's doing at the time the error occurs.


----------



## sewulba (Dec 10, 2019)

rc_info don'help in that case. :-(


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2019)

It's a bit of a long shot but it might be these lines in your auto.nfs:

```
xu3-ruedi       -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.5:/home/ruedi
rbmc-ruedi      -intr,nfsv3     192.168.0.6:/home/ruedi
```

Can you try to rename that first part, without a dash in its name? It may, somehow, interpret the `-ruedi` as options, `-r -u -e -d -i`. That would certainly be weird but would explain the error happening twice and usage of a non-existing option.


----------



## sewulba (Dec 10, 2019)

Shame on me. I got the solution.
My FreeBSD Jumpserver is a virtual machine. I had integrated an Linux iso on the machine. I don't know why the System had tried to mount it automatically, but I saw in the logfiles the following entry:

```
2019-12-10 15:40:19 /dev/cd0: mount FAIL: 'mount -t cd9660 -e -C=UTF-8 /dev/cd0 /media/cd0'
```
I deactivate the ISO on my virtual Machine and YES no further Errors seen like before.
Sorry and shame on me.

Sewulba


----------

